# SF Alternative Solo Strings + Art Conductor



## Carlster (Jun 16, 2019)

Hey guys,

If this post ended up in the wrong forum, please moderators, feel free to move it to the correct spot.

I was just wondering if someone on here might have tried to control Spitfire Alternative Solo Strings via Babylonwave's Art Conductor articulation script?
I'm banging my head against the wall here as I simply can't get it to work, neither in Cubase, nor in Logic, no matter what I do.
I emailed Marc at Babylonwaves about this issue who kindly gave me some tips (e.g. making sure to have the red keyswitch set to the lowest visible C-key by scrolling over the tiny piano roll icon in the settings tab in the Alt Solo Strings/Kontakt UI), but to no avail.
All my other Spitfire libraries work wonderfully with Art Conductor and I recently used it extensively for the first time when scoring a short movie, with no issues whatsoever.
However, something doesn't seem to be quite right with SF Alt Solo Strings and before I start digging into the technical (and obviously very time consuming) stuff myself, I figured that I might ask around here to see if anyone has similar problems.

Best regards,
Carl Falkenau, Sweden


----------



## bigrichpea (Jun 16, 2019)

I can get it to work locking to UACC KS and amending the Babylon Waves articulation set's Output parameters from Note On to Controller 32. I don't have to do this for other Spitfire Libraries with Babylon Waves stuff so there must be something different about ASS


----------



## Shubus (Jun 16, 2019)

bigrichpea said:


> I can get it to work locking to UACC KS and amending the Babylon Waves articulation set's Output parameters from Note On to Controller 32. I don't have to do this for other Spitfire Libraries with Babylon Waves stuff so there must be something different about ASS


----------



## Carlster (Jun 17, 2019)

Thanks a bunch for the advice. I tried it and it works, that is - in Logic. 
The same procedure in Cubase (expression map) unfortunately has no effect at all. 
Are there any Cubase users here who would have a clue about what to do?


----------



## babylonwaves (Aug 12, 2019)

@Carlster - I just saw your post. The reason behind your issue is simple: the UACC KS base key, which is usually C-2, is set to C-1 in this library. You can change this by moving the key using the shimmer, or you can use Art Conductor 5.3 which was released today. I've change the template so it works out of the box.

HTH


----------



## Carlster (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks for replying, Babylonwaves!
I already solved the problem though, but updates are always nice.


----------



## jonnelson1988 (Jan 21, 2020)

I am unable to get AC to work with my Spitfire libraries (Symphonic woodwinds & Symphonic Brass). Is there a video anywhere showing how to do this?


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 22, 2020)

jonnelson1988 said:


> I am unable to get AC to work with my Spitfire libraries (Symphonic woodwinds & Symphonic Brass). Is there a video anywhere showing how to do this?



why? what happens?


----------

